# buchstabendreher



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi leute!!!


also es ist ganz einfach. jemand denkt sich ein wort aus und verdreht die buchstaben und die andern müssen erraten welches wort es ist. Zum beispiel: STURW --> Wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


derjenige ders erraten hat muss dann n neues wort schreiben^^

ich fang mal an:   ELFENOT

viel spaß beim raten

Blue


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

Telefon


----------



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

richtig


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

RTOROMDA


----------



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

Motorrad


prtecmou


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

Computer

tuaamer


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2009)

amateur

sedecrem


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

Mercedes



ÜSRKNCHHLKA


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

kühlschrank

ugaseuarbts


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Staubsauger

sfrtfkoatelala


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

kartoffelsalat

krhrivtetecanen


----------



## Night falls (20. Februar 2009)

Chinakernvetter

Laseheckeei

EDIT: @unter mir: Ich weiß nicht, vllt existiert es ja und wir kennen es nur nicht^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Chinakernvetter[...]


Hä? Sorry, das ich hier schnell unterbreche... aber das ist doch kein real existierendes Wort. Ist das wirklich die richtige Lösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Februar 2009)

> buchstabendreher, wort mit verdrehten buchstaben



Man könnte es ja auch Anagram nennen 0o


----------



## bluedragon91 (21. Februar 2009)

hmm da es hier nich wirklich weiter geht mach ich ma nen neues wort 

NEBAD


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Abend


feffrep


----------



## bluedragon91 (21. Februar 2009)

pfeffer


LEDNUN


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

nudeln

chear


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

Rache

rapsi tnhlio


----------



## Lisutari (21. Februar 2009)

zu spät, mom^^ Paris Hilton

ekstaseafef


----------



## Tade (21. Februar 2009)

Kaffetasse

rudulsehrceta


----------



## Soramac (21. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Spiel muss der Anfangs und letzte Buchstabe gleich sein.


----------



## Night falls (22. Februar 2009)

Offensichtlich nicht O.o


----------



## jolk (22. Februar 2009)

@Tade das ist zu schwer, gib mal pls ein tipp (glaube jeder hier ist zu faul, alle möglichkeiten durhczugehen ) ist es was mit "dusche.."?


----------



## Night falls (23. Februar 2009)

Ich komm nur auf Duales Urrecht - aber das erscheint mir abwegig...


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

Sorry, ist vielleicht echt zu schwer!
Ok als Tipp: Man kann seeeeeehr lange daran rumlecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn niemand drauf kommt, macht was neues.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Dauerlutscher?


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dauerlutscher?


Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

AABBEEIRRTU


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Chinakernvetter
> 
> Laseheckeei
> 
> EDIT: @unter mir: Ich weiß nicht, vllt existiert es ja und wir kennen es nur nicht^^



Sorry, musste leider weg, das ist natürlich nicht die richtige Lösung. 

Sondern: Aktenvernichter

Aber das nur so nebenbei, ging ja schon weiter^^


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> AABBEEIRRTU



Bauarbeiter

FFA wenn richtig, muss wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

richtig


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

da FFA....

optsrakte


----------



## Night falls (24. Februar 2009)

Postkarte


eselckkatz

EDIT: Ich ziehe mich ungeschlagen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA.


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Tipps bitte...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

orstdradfnuarml

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Da scheint ja nicht sonderlich viel bei rauszukommen..
Hab bisher nichts brauchbares, nur Teilwörter, wo dann ein Haufen Gebrabbel übrigbleibt.
Tipps? Ansonsten neu pls >.<


----------



## Mini Vaati (8. April 2009)

ok,da hier nichts mehr kommt mache ich mal weiter
treschw
ps:hoffe das ist einfach


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Schwert

torbzkcokne


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Bockkonzert? konzertbock?
oder soll es rockkonzert heißen ^^


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Trockenkorb?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Und wo packst du das "z" hin?
ich bleib nach längerer überlegung bei rockkonzert / bockkonzert ^^


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Ich mach einfach mal weiter.

Was ist das?

bipnisge


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich mach einfach mal weiter.
> 
> Was ist das?
> 
> bipnisge



Bei mir kommt ein ganz unanständiges Wort raus, und es fängt mit Big an.. Aber ich schreibs lieber nicht. *g*


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

LOL.. neni nein... das ist es sicher nicht.
Aber nun wo ich selbst über mein Wort nachdenke is es wohl unpassend, weil man daraus unanständige dinge formen kann....

Tipp: Es is nix unanständiges. In gar keinster Weise.


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Es wäre Kotzbrocken gewesen D:

Naja falls ich ne Lösung fürs momentane finde, editier ich sie rein^^

EDIT: Gipsbein?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Gipsbein ist korrekt.
und kotzbrocken.. tz... da kommt doch kein mensch drauf ^^ wobei bockkonzert auch geil wäre ^^


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

lurmukeg


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

Rumkugel?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Hätt ich auch gesagt... oder KUGELRUM ^^
Optiona ginge sogar noch MELK GURU ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

Das is mal ein Wort, ich ziehe meine Antwort zurück und sage auch Melk Guru^^


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

Melk Guru ist richtig! (eigentlich Rumkugel, aber Melk-Guru ist noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mikey ist ma dran^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

wenn nix vorgegeben sit mach ich einfach mal weiter,
achtung es wird schwer:

FISHCSEPZI


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

Hmm... Das einzige was mir da einfällt wäre Spezifisch, aber da ist ein "i" zu wenig. Ansonsten komm ich immerwieder nur auf "chips"/"Fisch" + seltsame Buchstaben


----------



## Mikey111 (10. April 2009)

Jo das Teil is nicht einfach

Fisch...
Chips...
Schief...
Pez...
Zisch...
Size...

Ein "sch" ist auf jeden fall drinn denk ich.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

pazifistisch geht leider auch nicht...
und Spezifisch ist auch das, was mir im Kopf schwebt ^^

----
edit:
Man kanna uch die 2 Worte PEPSI und ZISCH bilden.. PEPSIZISCH? ZISCHPEPSI?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Da sich der Wortersteller seit einer Woche nich gemeldet hat, mach ich einfach ein neues Wort:


*saanhftemn*


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Soo, da niemand drauf kommt( ich auch nicht, ist verdammt schwer), hier ein neues, leichteres.


lvrenagen


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Verlangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

jup, its your turn!


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

NEHBZOEL


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Ebenholz?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

jip


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Da kein neues, nehm ich einfach mal an, dass FFa ist:
hcmneicekiti

Wers rausbekpommt krigt nen keks.


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Intimcheck-ei? x)


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

NÖ


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Okay, ich Löse auf: Menschlichkeit  **keks mampf**

tiidenlcfahtmes


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, ich Löse auf: Menschlichkeit  **keks mampf**
> 
> tiidenlcfahtmes


Wie kann das Menschlichkeit sein?

hcmneicekiti  

Da fehlen sehr viele Buchstaben, das passt iwie nicht (?)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2009)

Allerdings. Da fehlt zum Beispiel ein "L" und ein "S" und das zweite "H". Da kommt kein "Menschlichkeit" raus...


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Was? Oh.... Ich hab gedacht es wäre Menschlcikeit gewesen, momment, selbs kurz rätseln...


----------



## GrillGorilla (14. Oktober 2009)

Da Soladra noch am Rätseln ist mach ich einfach mal weiter...

wechselstabenverbuchung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Buchstabenverwechslung.
Jetzt ein Knaller:
Xizytotätozti


Weiß denn keiner die Lösung? Rufen sie jetzt an. Wenn sie jetzt anrufen werden sie sofort durchgestellt! Und weil es so schwer ist, sag ich auch noch den Anfangsbuchstaben. Es ist das Z.
Und ich pack nochmal 100&#8364; drauf, egal was die Regie sagt!


----------



## Nerolon (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Buchstabenverwechslung.
> Jetzt ein Knaller:
> Xizytotätozti
> 
> ...



das wort ist !zxiytotätozti !!!!111 OWNED! xD

hehe ne scherz bitte um auflösung ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Also. Man schlage hinten den Duden auf und dann kommt gaaanz am Schluss das Wort:
Zytotoxizität (Fähigkeit Gewebezellen zu zerstören).
Hätte man wissen müssen :/.
So dann ma FFA^^.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

cotimthw


----------



## Skillorius (23. Oktober 2009)

"Mittwoch"     kommt raus ;D



neues ----- >            gieltimd


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Mitglied

neues: terpeüleng


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Lügenpeter XD.
ubs


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab gedacht, das wäre schwerer.^^

Bus, oder Sub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neues: lautrsokiehbop

Also wenn das jetzt nicht schwer ist ... :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Klaustrophobie.
Auot


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Leck mich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast ein Programm, oder so ... xD


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Klaustrophobie.
> Auot



Auto 

Zbledie


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2009)

Dezibel?...war aber sehr verwirrend das du das z groß geschrieben hast


ednnielhue


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Oktober 2009)

Hundeleine. 5 sek dafür gebraucht^^.
krakpbna


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2009)

parkbank

zdlneohul


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Nudelholz


affenkieschaeme


----------



## X-Zero (16. November 2009)

Kaffeemaschiene

nseifenot


----------

